# What type of protector?



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have now got another property to put our goats onto, but we won't be living on that property so am wanting to get guard animals. We are thinking of getting an animal for each group of goats so each paddock has their own guardian or two. To start with we will only have one paddock fenced over there so only need a guardian for that paddock. As we are not there all the time we don't want a dog guardian and we can't get llamas, so what other options will we have? What guardian is better?


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Dogs are my first choice.
Fallowed by donkeys
I am trying out Yacks at the present time so far they are iffy
Lama's are my last choice


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Would a dog be ok there by itself? We would be calling in there 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry.. Posted before I was done...

Would a dog be ok there by themselves? We would be calling in there at least once a day to check on all the goats, 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

fivemoremiles said:


> Dogs are my first choice.
> Fallowed by donkeys
> I am trying out Yacks at the present time so far they are iffy
> Lama's are my last choice


Also, why do you put them in that order? Why alpacas/ llamas last? 
I won't be having any full males of any type in with my does, put can I put a entire male in with my bucks?

From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Guard male animals should be neutered. Especially if you aren't going to be there. A single guard animal is no match for a pack. You will need to start with a proven guard no matter what you choose.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Lama's panic with a big domestic dog and will run from them. They are lunch for big cats and in affective with bears. Poor choice for a guardian.
If you are checking your goats every day guard dogs work well for you. If you decide to use dogs I recommend getting two dogs so the dogs have some one to rough house with.you do not want a lonely dog rough housing with your goats. I agree no Intact males


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you can't get dogs, then honestly, I would just secure the fencing. Electric on top and bottom on the outside of the pens. Tall, heavy duty wire with sturdy posts. 

I tried llamas and they weren't threatening enough to coyotes or dogs. I have dogs now...they are a challenge getting started, but they are the best guardians you can get. Donkeys might work. I haven't tried them, but be cautious as many have had them harm goats and other small livestock. They can be ornery and not all are going to be cut out to guard. If you have a real predator problem...dogs and secure fencing are the way to go.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The fencing is tall with electric top and bottom. We don't really have any predators. A few foxes is the only wild ones. It's more people have hunting dogs or dogs they haven't done training with that wander that area so that is what I am protecting against. Would a guardian dog wander? Or would it stay in the fencing. We will look into getting 2. What gender is best? Desexed or not? 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A male/female pair would be great. Some will wander...some won't. Depends on the dog and some breeds are more prone to wandering.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

What breed is best for goats? Some one I know breeds (I think this is the right breed) mareemas. Would that breed be ok?


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yes that is one of the breeds used - you must not just bring puppies home and throw them out with your goats - they will try and play with them and you will end up with injured and/or dead goats- even an older dog has to learn what it is protecting.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, they're a good guardian breed. I would just start researching the breeds and see which ones might work best for you. I have two anatolian shepherds and they're great. You'll want to take into consideration which breeds tend to wander...which have the right coat for your climate...etc.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So if I get a male and female dog of one breed is it best if they are desexed? Or are they better protectors when they are not desexed? If I have the two of them in with my does, what would be best for the buck paddock? I won't be able to have 4 of them, or be able to afford 4! 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I prefer my LGDs to be spayed/neutered. Intact animals may become distracted during heats and may be more interested in breeding than guarding during that time.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so a male female pair that are desexed are the better option


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I totally agree. Fixed Maremma are my choice. Marremma stay close to there herd, thay are people friendly, they are meadium size and eat less.
If you have fences that hold goats you most likely have a fence that will hold guard dogs.
Often guard dogs actions are misunderstood. I have found that if a guard dog is hassling a normally the ewe is in trouble and needs help. So be careful to reprimand your dog


----------

